# What's Up With the No Crown Vic Thing?



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

I read it on Uber's website. Not that I love the cars or anything, but I knew some NYC Medallion holders who loved them. If they worked well for NYC Taxi services, why would Uber not allow them to be used?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Joethemechanic said:


> I read it on Uber's website. Not that I love the cars or anything, but I knew some NYC Medallion holders who loved them. If they worked well for NYC Taxi services, why would Uber not allow them to be used?


Public still equates them with LE?


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Public still equates them with LE?


Maybe. The NYC Crown Vic taxis were yellow and marked up as taxis, I think you'd have to have shotgunned a whole case of 4-Loco to confuse them with a cop car


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I use one in the chicago suburbs and passengers love the car. Its comfortable,and has huge trunk. Uber says you cant have one here too but i passed their inspection twice and no one has said i cant have it. It still has a working spotlight,steel wheels and plain white. Hardest part is getting passengers to believe your uber and not five - o.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> Hardest part is getting passengers to believe your uber and not five - o.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Joethemechanic said:


> Maybe. The NYC Crown Vic taxis were yellow and marked up as taxis, I think you'd have to have shotgunned a whole case of 4-Loco to confuse them with a cop car


I read an article about the NY Taxi trade a few years ago.

And I was surprised that the Crown Vics used in NY where not ex Police vehicles.

And were actually slightly longer.

I can see why Uber has blocked the Crown Vic though, they are ancient and unsafe compared to newer vehicles.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

UberLuxbod said:


> I read an article about the NY Taxi trade a few years ago.
> 
> And I was surprised that the Crown Vics used in NY where not ex Police vehicles.
> 
> ...


Unsafe. I never knew that.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

TampaGuy said:


> Unsafe. I never knew that.


All vehicles from that era of car design are unsage compared to any relatively modern vehicle.

Compare the crash test results of say a Discovery 3 or 4 (LR3 or LR4 in the US) with those of the Discovery 5.

And those designs are only a decade apart, the difference would likely be larger if you compared tje earlier Discoverys.

Do they publish crash test results in the US like they do in Europe?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

When was the last crown vic made? It's just too old probably.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Discoverys? LR3/4?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

The Texan said:


> Discoverys? LR3/4?


Yes, as I mentioned in my post.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> When was the last crown vic made? It's just too old probably.


I just thought it was weird that there was a whole list of requirements, and then it said " No Crown Victorias" . It was like there was something specific to them that made them unsuitable. Personally I wouldn't buy one because I really don't have much use for a car. I own a garage, live in an area that gets a good bit of snow and drive a Dodge Ram 1500.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Joethemechanic said:


> Maybe. The NYC Crown Vic taxis were yellow and marked up as taxis, I think you'd have to have shotgunned a whole case of 4-Loco to confuse them with a cop car


Except for all the yellow taxis that ARE police....NY especially loves doing this.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Crown Vic are nice big, reliable cars. They are also out of production and old. Uber probably banned them as it wants to maintain a certain image. A great many Crown Vic/Gran Marquis were used as commercial vehicles, cop cars and taxi cabs. 

My minivan was also excluded and that vehicle would be perfect for this work.

England had their London Taxis and double decker buses. NYC used to have their Checker Cabs.

It would be neat to see rideshare have their own iconic vehicle but no, the Prius doesn't cut it!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Joethemechanic said:


> I read it on Uber's website. Not that I love the cars or anything, but I knew some NYC Medallion holders who loved them. If they worked well for NYC Taxi services, why would Uber not allow them to be used?


You can find them at public auctions, most were police cars that were ran into the ground. Not a good idea for anyone to get into one of these cars.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You can find them at public auctions, most were police cars that were ran into the ground. Not a good idea for anyone to get into one of these cars.


Yeah I used to see them at the municipal auctions all the time, now not so much. Now it's mostly Dodges and SUVs


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Joethemechanic said:


> Yeah I used to see them at the municipal auctions all the time, now not so much. Now it's mostly Dodges and SUVs


We have a nickname for Crown Vic's here in Florida, ghetto hoopies.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

I met the NYC taxi guy back in like 2005 when his cab swerved and hit the back corner of my lowboy trailer while I was loading a drill rig. It only scratched the paint a bit on my already scratched trailer, but it tore the fender off the cab and blew the tire

About 10 minutes later a guy comes riding up on a Shovelhead Harley, neck and face tattoos, wearing a cutoff. He gets off the bike and asks me what happened, I tell him and he looks around and asks me who was driving my cab, I point to his driver leaning up against a building, and he started laughing and says "I've never seen him before, how bad is that, I've got no Idea who is driving my cab". Then he asks me if my trailer is damaged and I tell him nothing worth worrying about. Next thing you know we're sitting on my trailer drinking coffee and having a bs session while he waits for the flatbed to pick up his cab. Turns out he had a couple of medallions and was a pretty good guy. Funny thing was after he left, I realized the police didn't even come. Manhattan is some wild place in a lot of ways


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

They dont want you to use crown vics because they can last 500k miles and you would actually make money, which is against what Uber wants you to actually do lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> They dont want you to use crown vics because they can last 500k miles and you would actually make money, which is against what Uber wants you to actually do lol


If that was true cities would run them into the ground, oooops they were ran into the ground by the time they were sent to auction.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> If that was true cities would run them into the ground, oooops they were ran into the ground by the time they were sent to auction.


Those pos cars will keep going, squeak all the way but keep going, they are everything that is against Uber looking "cool" and sounding cool they are the perfect efficient 'pos' car, Uber wants a Hyundai or a Subaru as their image not a workhorse


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Those pos cars will keep going, squeak all the way but keep going, they are everything that is against Uber looking "cool" and sounding cool they are the perfect efficient 'pos' car, Uber wants a Hyundai or a Subaru as their image not a workhorse












Actually this would be more my idea of "Cool"


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Joethemechanic said:


> View attachment 322210
> 
> 
> Actually this would be more my idea of "Cool"


I agree :smiles:

Same reason my next car is buying a mid 90s corvette from Mekum auction with 25k miles from some old guy that passed away using it as a midlife crisis car on weekends only. And getting it dirt cheap.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I agree :smiles:
> 
> Same reason my next car is buying a mid 90s corvette from Mekum auction with 25k miles from some old guy that passed away using it as a midlife crisis car on weekends only. And getting it dirt cheap.


 That Checker A11 has the heart of a Chevy in it, a 350 small block. But I think if I was going to use it for a cab I'd put an LS Chevy in it with propane fuel. That way it'd run forever and I could play some "Green" angle for the hipster crowd.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Crown_Victoria
Apparently they were made through 2012.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Mekum auction
> dirt cheap.


Those two things ain't happening.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Those two things ain't happening.


Well we aren't delusional about what dirt cheap is for a corvette are we? It is after all a corvette.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

OldBay said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Crown_Victoria
> Apparently they were made through 2012.


When production ended isn't the whole story.

Its an old design and not as safe as modern cars.

I have a softspot for the Defender, always have.

But when it stopped production it was well past its sell by date and newer vehicles where much safer.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

UberLuxbod said:


> But when it stopped production it was well past its sell by date and newer vehicles where much safer.


Safety is overrated. When I was a little kid my car seat was made out of chrome plated steel tubing and it had a little white steering wheel with a red horn button on it that worked like a squeaky toy. I'm almost 60 and I'm still here.

BTW, that steel car seat survived me, my brother, numerous cousins and family friends It didn't kill any of them


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> When was the last crown vic made? It's just too old probably.


2012


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Joethemechanic said:


> Safety is overrated. When I was a little kid my car seat was made out of chrome plated steel tubing and it had a little white steering wheel with a red horn button on it that worked like a squeaky toy. I'm almost 60 and I'm still here.
> 
> BTW, that steel car seat survived me, my brother, numerous cousins and family friends It didn't kill any of them
> 
> View attachment 322276


How many high speed accidents was it involved in?

Ever heard of crumple zones?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberLuxbod said:


> I can see why Uber has blocked the Crown Vic though, they are ancient and unsafe compared to newer vehicles.


I have to disagree, the panther platform, which the Ford Crown Vic, the Mercury Grand Marque and the Lincoln Town car are all the same vehicle, just different trim. It's final production was in 2011. Probably the most overly designed car for pax safety. How many of these so called newer vehicles can do 500K miles on same drive train ? The reason the cab companies like em is they are also cheap to operate, mine was at $0.27 a mile. How are they ancient and unsafe compared to newer vehicles ? I'm planning on getting another one, a 2006 Excutive model towncar, with 6 doors ( 3 per side ) with a pax load of 7. And because it's not an aftermarket stretch, no DOT troubles,



1974toyota said:


> 2012


THey have several operating here in the KC area that are 2002 and 2003 models, as long as they pass saftey inspection.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I agree :smiles:
> 
> Same reason my next car is buying a mid 90s corvette from Mekum auction with 25k miles from some old guy that passed away using it as a midlife crisis car on weekends only. And getting it dirt cheap.


Dirt cheap at a Mekum auction? Good luck.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

UberLuxbod said:


> How many high speed accidents was it involved in?
> 
> Ever heard of crumple zones?


Real Americans don't need crumple zones, we're tougher than steel.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Joethemechanic said:


> Real Americans don't need crumple zones, we're tougher than steel.


LMAO



Joethemechanic said:


> View attachment 322210
> 
> 
> Actually this would be more my idea of "Cool"


I likey, nice pic, thx for posting it,jmo


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> When was the last crown vic made? It's just too old probably.


2011 was the last crown vic, but the police version has a full steel crash cage made in it. I would trust my life in that more than anything made today except maybe a volvo.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberLuxbod said:


> All vehicles from that era of car design are unsage compared to any relatively modern vehicle.
> 
> Compare the crash test results of say a Discovery 3 or 4 (LR3 or LR4 in the US) with those of the Discovery 5.
> 
> ...


Didn't they also have a habit of easily bursting into flames when rear ended?


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Didn't they also have a habit of easily bursting into flames when rear ended?


 If they were a Ford Pinto


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Joethemechanic said:


> If they were a Ford Pinto


Nope, I'm right. One of many search results.

If I remember correctly, the placement and weakness of the fuel tank made fires easy even in relatively minor collisions.

https://www.autosafety.org/popular-police-cars-crown-victorias-prone-explode-tied-deaths/


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Nope, I'm right. One of many search results.
> 
> If I remember correctly, the placement and weakness of the fuel tank made fires easy even in relatively minor collisions.
> 
> https://www.autosafety.org/popular-police-cars-crown-victorias-prone-explode-tied-deaths/


Maybe, but other manufacturers and models built in the last 15 years have had their own safety issues. Why do they call out the Crown Vic specifically? Again, I'm not a big fan of them or anything. Just curious


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

A full size sedan has more weight, which can help you in the event of a crash. Since most people are buying stupid crossovers the compact car is increasingly unsafe. You just can't win in a 1,200lb car vs a 5,000lb crossover.

I have always wanted a crown Victoria. Huge comfortable and roomy car. Show me a sedan today with that kind of space.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Gas guzzler, that's why Taxis charge customers big money in their time.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

wicked said:


> A full size sedan has more weight, which can help you in the event of a crash. Since most people are buying stupid crossovers the compact car is increasingly unsafe. You just can't win in a 1,200lb car vs a 5,000lb crossover.
> 
> I have always wanted a crown Victoria. Huge comfortable and roomy car. Show me a sedan today with that kind of space.


I think the closest thing now is the Chrysler 300.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Gas guzzler, that's why Taxis charge customers big money in their time.


Gas isn't a factor for costs, the crown Vic is easy to work on, a shade tree mechanics dream, gas isn't a cost when you have an awesome mechanic to a car you can just work on without a computer dictating what needs to be done by a shops huge charge. Gas is not even relevant with a crown Vic when done right, back to what I was saying as it being the perfect efficient pos car for rideshare


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Didn't they also have a habit of easily bursting into flames when rear ended?





kcdrvr15 said:


> I have to disagree, the panther platform, which the Ford Crown Vic, the Mercury Grand Marque and the Lincoln Town car are all the same vehicle, just different trim. It's final production was in 2011. Probably the most overly designed car for pax safety. How many of these so called newer vehicles can do 500K miles on same drive train ? The reason the cab companies like em is they are also cheap to operate, mine was at $0.27 a mile. How are they ancient and unsafe compared to newer vehicles ? I'm planning on getting another one, a 2006 Excutive model towncar, with 6 doors ( 3 per side ) with a pax load of 7. And because it's not an aftermarket stretch, no DOT troubles,
> 
> 
> THey have several operating here in the KC area that are 2002 and 2003 models, as long as they pass saftey inspection.


You know nothing about vehicle safety of you think a relic like a Crown Vic is safe



Joethemechanic said:


> If they were a Ford Pinto


Actually no.

https://www.autosafety.org/popular-police-cars-crown-victorias-prone-explode-tied-deaths/


wicked said:


> A full size sedan has more weight, which can help you in the event of a crash. Since most people are buying stupid crossovers the compact car is increasingly unsafe. You just can't win in a 1,200lb car vs a 5,000lb crossover.
> 
> I have always wanted a crown Victoria. Huge comfortable and roomy car. Show me a sedan today with that kind of space.


You clearly don't know how crash protection works if you think vehicle size is the only indicator of how safe a vehicle is in a collision.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

UberLuxbod said:


> All vehicles from that era of car design are unsage compared to any relatively modern vehicle.
> 
> Compare the crash test results of say a Discovery 3 or 4 (LR3 or LR4 in the US) with those of the Discovery 5.
> 
> ...


I have to say.. 
By industry standards, the Disco 3 is probably not as safe as the new one. But it is like driving a tank in comparison. I was rear ended by a Honda civic that was doing 45-50mph according to the cops. The civic was completely totalled and my Disco drove away with less than $1k worth of damage.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Joethemechanic said:


> I just thought it was weird that there was a whole list of requirements, and then it said " No Crown Victorias" . It was like there was something specific to them that made them unsuitable. Personally I wouldn't buy one because I really don't have much use for a car. I own a garage, live in an area that gets a good bit of snow and drive a Dodge Ram 1500.


It is. They specifically excluded Crown Victorias because they are associated with taxis. When Uber started off they were trying to be seen as different than taxis.



Timbrr said:


> I have to say..
> By industry standards, the Disco 3 is probably not as safe as the new one. But it is like driving a tank in comparison. I was rear ended by a Honda civic that was doing 45-50mph according to the cops. The civic was completely totalled and my Disco drove away with less than $1k worth of damage.


Modern cars often sacrifice the car in a crash in order to lower the impact on the occupants. The force from the crash has to go somewhere so it is designed to basically be absorbed by the body panels which get destroyed in the impact.


----------



## Billy Mac (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Timbrr said:


> I have to say..
> By industry standards, the Disco 3 is probably not as safe as the new one. But it is like driving a tank in comparison. I was rear ended by a Honda civic that was doing 45-50mph according to the cops. The civic was completely totalled and my Disco drove away with less than $1k worth of damage.


Being tank like is one reason why they are less safe than newer models.

The impact forces are exerted on the passengers rather than being deflected by the structure of the vehicle.

Do they publish crash test results in the USA?


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

UberLuxbod said:


> Do they publish crash test results in the USA?


Americans don't need crash tests, we drive big SUVs and Pickup Trucks. When we have a crash with some little foreign piece of crap we just run over them and squash them like a bug


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Joethemechanic said:


> Americans don't need crash tests, we drive big SUVs and Pickup Trucks. When we have a crash with some little foreign piece of crap we just run over them and squash them like a bug


A friend at work I talk various car stuff told me his theory of truck owners is so they can sit high above everyone else and feel like a king or queen and they know that if in an accident they are safe lol...Wondering how true that is if not by choice maybe somehow subconsciously. I know in Austin nobody needs a truck unless you are in construction and even then you should be owning a pos that can get scratched up not something fancy


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> a pos that can get scratched up not something fancy


 Yeah that's why I only buy used, believe me my pickup has scratches and dents. I went to pick up drums of oil and hydraulic fluid last week and the forklift operator went in too far and dented my tailgate. He looked at me and I said ehhhh, don't worry about it, I'm not.

I bought one brand new pickup in 1978. Every scratch and dent hurt. Lesson learned, screw that


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Joethemechanic said:


> Yeah that's why I only buy used, believe me my pickup has scratches and dents. I went to pick up drums of oil and hydraulic fluid last week and the forklift operator went in too far and dented my tailgate. He looked at me and I said ehhhh, don't worry about it, I'm not.
> 
> I bought one brand new pickup in 1978. Every scratch and dent hurt. Lesson learned, screw that


Lol my best friends dad bought a brand new fridge and pulled out a file or box cutter I can't remember and put a huge scratch on the side and said now we don't have to worry about scratching it lol That always stuck with me, dude was very depressing but had a point lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Joethemechanic said:


> Americans don't need crash tests, we drive big SUVs and Pickup Trucks. When we have a crash with some little foreign piece of crap we just run over them and squash them like a bug


Honestly I believe that people in larger vehicles such as trucks or full size vans ought to have stricter licensing requirements for this reason. I see way too many people in pickup trucks driving like they are crazy. When they get in an accident they cause more fatalities than a compact car.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberLuxbod said:


> You know nothing about vehicle safety of you think a relic like a Crown Vic is safe


Oh I think I do, starting with the panther platform, the fuel tank was moved, this was in 2003. Most of the fires were result of hi speed collisions, in the 1980's through the 1990's.

But in the interest of letting you expand our knowledge, the last generation of crownvic's, towncars, ect was from 2003 through 2011, please lets keep it to this group, as the others are too old to consider. Why do you think it's not safe ?


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Uber let me use my 03 Grand Marquis until it aged out this year, it's still good on Lyft. Pax love it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uber frowned on crown vic ONLY because of the taxi nostalgia. The not-a-taxi image doesnt work well when you uber picks you up in the same model car as the most iconic taxi in modern times.

Crown vic is exceptionaly safe, except when rear ended at 70 mph. Gas tank was located by the rear axle, it and exaust pipe can penetrate it. 

Crown vic was durable and reliable, but the prius beats it.

Crown vic gets about the same gas mileage as a suburban. But about as maneuverable as a Tahoe. Drivers seat not comfortable.

And finally 250HP is not fast in a 4200 pound car. Cop cars got dual exaust and lower gear ratio. Thats it.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> And finally 250HP is not fast in a 4200 pound car.


Yeah but it's transportation, not motor-sports, it's plenty fast enough for it's intended use. People buy cars totally without logic. Lifted 4 wheel drive trucks that never haul anything and never see so much as a well maintained dirt road, high horsepower muscle cars for daily commuting, and the stupid gimmicks that they load the cars up with that are just more crap to break. As a guy that was in my grandfather's garage literally as a toddler and spent something like 57 years in garages, machine shops, etc. it really looks ridiculous most of the time.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Fun fact, every Crown Vic ever made was produced in Canada - all 1.5 million of 'em.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Oh I think I do, starting with the panther platform, the fuel tank was moved, this was in 2003. Most of the fires were result of hi speed collisions, in the 1980's through the 1990's.
> 
> But in the interest of letting you expand our knowledge, the last generation of crownvic's, towncars, ect was from 2003 through 2011, please lets keep it to this group, as the others are too old to consider. Why do you think it's not safe ?


I will just leave this here.

Crumple zones.

I haven't heard of a European engineered vehicle needing it fuel tank to be modified to stop them exploding in a rear impact for decades.

If you want to drive a relic you go ahead.

The TX1/TX2/TX4 London Taxis are relics and not up to modern safety standards.

The new LEVC Taxi is a huge step forward in safety terms.

There will be those who blindly defend the record of the older Taxis.

But they are quite simply wrong.

Just like the Crown Vic they are from a bygone era and have no place on the roads.


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

I lived in California and traveled to San Francisco often when uber was still pretty new so I actually know the answer to this. They didn't want to be associated with the taxi industry so they banned the crown vic.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

wicked said:


> You just can't win in a *1,200lb car* vs a 5,000lb crossover.


Just out of curiosity, where do you find a modern 1200lb car?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Joethemechanic said:


> Americans don't need crash tests, we drive big SUVs and Pickup Trucks. When we have a crash with some little foreign piece of crap we just run over them and squash them like a bug


Those big SUVs and pickups have an Achilles Heel.
They roll over a half a dozen or more times in certain high speed accidents exerting G F orces no human can survive and often crushing the occupants necks. I've watched at least 10,000 crash compilation videos on YouTube. Stability Control is no match for physics and a high center of gravity of SUVs and Pickups in many real world accidents.
The outlook is even more bleak for lifted SUVs and pickups.
It's a given a well designed sedan will be safer than an SUV or pickup of equal weight. An A6 Quattro is a fantastically safe car with a zero deathrate for instance.
There's no deathproof car, but if money was no object, I definitely feel safer in an extended wheelbase Rolls Royce Phantom, Bentley Mulsanne or best of all an armor plated bulletproof Maybach Pullman Guard over a comparable weight SUV or pickup.
It's a shame that they stopped making really big heavy cars because they're safer than SUVs and pickups of a comparable weight.
Could you imagine how safe they could make a car with 2019 technology on a new platform built from scratch that had huge front and rear crumple zones like the extended wheelbase Lincoln Town Cars and a 5 star rollover rating?
There's only 1 suv in history with a 5 star rollover rating, which is the Tesla Model X.
It's still not as good in rollover resistance as a Tesla Model S though even though they both have 5 stars.
If they made a long wheelbase Lincoln Town Carr sized sedan today, it would be about 3 tons(since cars today are much heavier than equal sized cars from decades ago) and safer than any 3 ton SUV.



TomTheAnt said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you find a modern 1200lb car?


I think he meant 12,000 lbs car like this one.
He's wrong though. A WELL OVER 12,000 lbs car like this will go through a 5000 lbs SUV like a red hot knife through butter.
https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a...-armored-mercedes-maybach-s600-pullman-guard/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Crown vics were sold through 2011 (model year 2012)

Still WELL within the age range accepted for Orlando.

There's also the Mercury Grand Marquis,

(i've known several who got them put onto the uber platform)

What's the difference?

One is a mercury and slightly nicer interior, the other is a ford and probably used to be a cop car or a taxi at one point in it's life.


----------



## Owen Nahmias (Feb 5, 2018)

A gas burner is the problem. But car is cheap to fix


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Gas mileage is a concern but for the Crown Vic should not be a major concern. The newest one is a 2011 model year. A car that old should either be paid off or have low payments which offsets the cost of fuel.


Also, FYI, the Crown Vic is acceptable in the Chicago market.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

UberLuxbod said:


> Yes, as I mentioned in my post.


werent those the same engines in the Corvette?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> When was the last crown vic made? It's just too old probably.


2011 last year of Crown Vic police



Joethemechanic said:


> View attachment 322210
> 
> 
> Actually this would be more my idea of "Cool"


Dont see many around anymore !



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Crown vics were sold through 2011 (model year 2012)
> 
> Still WELL within the age range accepted for Orlando.
> 
> ...


Ford Crown Vic/ mercury Marquis/Lincoln Town Car
All the same



MiaJay said:


> I lived in California and traveled to San Francisco often when uber was still pretty new so I actually know the answer to this. They didn't want to be associated with the taxi industry so they banned the crown vic.


Now look at them.
Trying to be bus& delivery service !


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

tonytone1908 said:


> werent those the same engines in the Corvette?


What does that matter?

Does having an ancient engine that may be shared with a Corvette make the car safer for passengers?

#crumplezones


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Those big SUVs and pickups have an Achilles Heel.
> They roll over a half a dozen or more times in certain high speed accidents exerting G F orces no human can survive and often crushing the occupants necks. I've watched at least 10,000 crash compilation videos on YouTube. Stability Control is no match for physics and a high center of gravity of SUVs and Pickups in many real world accidents.
> The outlook is even more bleak for lifted SUVs and pickups.
> It's a given a well designed sedan will be safer than an SUV or pickup of equal weight. An A6 Quattro is a fantastically safe car with a zero deathrate for instance.
> ...


Imagine a6 speed transmission in a crown vic !


----------

